# Solved: Directv won't connect to network



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've tried to hook up my directv dvr to the internet by ethernet cable into my linksys WRT110 router. It says it sees the network but cannot connect to the internet. I've contacted directv and they said it was a problem configuring the router. My free support at linksys ran out. I've tried manually assigning numbers but nothing is working. Help please.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you log into the router and look at the status - dhcp table - can you see it listed as connected to the router ?

Is the router set for DHCP ?

how many devices are connected to the router

which particular model
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/equipment/dvr_receiver

i was trying to find a user manual on the site


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi...no, I don't see it on the DHCP table.

It is a HR22/100 receiver. 

I have my PC wired directly to the router and one wireless laptop.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you cant see it in the DHCP table then the router is not picking up the machine or the machine has a problem...

I tried to get to the network setup file on the website but it wanted a customer email/user name address I think..

so what do you have as a set up on the receiver to set up the network ?

Can you post an ipconfig /all from one of the PCs connected to the router by cable 
start
run (vista search box)
cmd
ipconfig /all


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are my settings on the receiver.

IP address







 192.168.1.10
sub 255.255.255.0
default 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.18.1.1 (I've also tried the actual DNS for the router 68.105.XX.XX)

I've also assigned the receivers Mac address to the router and issuing a static IP but nothing works. Thanks for the help.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Daddy>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main-basement
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ri.cox.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-BF-DF-89
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
192.168.1.1
68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 03, 2010 9:47:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 9:47:37 AM


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> DNS 192.18.1.1


not sure what DNS this is

do you see IP 192.168.1.10 showing up in the router list at all

on the PC
try this

start
run (search box on vista)
cmd
ping 192.168.1.10

post back the results

also seems to be an issue connecting after a software upgrade here dated 2008 though
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...234D1DD8702218?postID=10422578&ie=x#e10422578


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry, I typed the wrong numbers in my post...it should be 168 not 18

I tried to ping and it timed out. 

I really appreciate this. Thank you so much.

Gerry


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

From the manual, it doesn't appear you have the option of using a static IP address on the receiver, so I don't know how you were trying to do that. It will certainly complicate matters further. 

Did you verify that the port on your router and the cable you're trying to use with the receiver both work fine with a computer? Are you prompted on the receiver to select a network type? Or do you get an error? If so, what error? Are you selecting "Wired" as a connection type?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should see some lights at the connector on the connection you plug the cable in
do you see anything

As doublehelix said - try a PC on the end of the cable and make sure that all works ok


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

the router port lights up and the lights on the back of the receiver go on when I plug the cord in.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> As doublehelix said - try a PC on the end of the cable and make sure that all works ok





> it doesn't appear you have the option of using a static IP address on the receiver,


can you answer that

The DHCP range on the router probably starts at .100


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

My laptop has a bad ethernet port and I already ran the wire thru the wall, so it will be difficult to hook it up to my PC (if you really think that's the problem, I'll do it...the wire was made and tested prior to me running it)
Under advanced settings, you can assign all of the values.

I've tried using various numbers between 1 and 149.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I think it maybe useful - or do you have a friends laptop you could borrow

Once you know the router can detect a device on the end of the cable at least you can be certain its the directtv

I cannot seem to get to the manual online to look at the settings
can you set it up to dhcp ?


----------



## gerry058 (Jan 2, 2010)

It was the cable!!!! I got a new one and it works perfectly. Thank you so much for your help...I wish I could email a sixpack to you for all that you did. Thanks again and take care.

Gerry


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent 
:up:
you can mark solved - button at top of your first post


----------

